

Help Me Find a CS Capstone Project Idea - joeclef

I&#x27;m a CS student looking for ideas for my required capstone project. Any interesting problem you would like to see solved? I&#x27;m willing to work on any interesting problems&#x2F;ideas. I will give you proper credits. Thanks for your help.
EDIT: I&#x27;m mostly interested in Databases and Machine Learning.<p>EDIT 2: The project life span should be two semesters of 14 weeks each.
======
trcollinson
I really don't know how much this will help you. Really, building an entire
project, especially one which spans 28 weeks, is a huge under taking and takes
a lot of determination and effort, which generally comes from passion for the
project. So, getting ideas from others and working on them might not actually
help you much in the long run, unless you also have a deep passion for the
idea.

What would be better is to think about what you are passionate about. Maybe
you are having a bit of "Developers block" right now and aren't sure how to
get from "I need an idea to work on" to "Wow I can't stop working on this
because I am so excited about it." Maybe we can help with that.

So you are interested in Databases and Machine Learning, why is that? What do
you like about them?

Do you have a favorite market or hobby you are interested in? Finance,
medicine/healthcare, sports, astronomy, chemistry, politics, etc etc etc.

Do you have something that really frustrates you? Or maybe which frustrates a
group of people you are associated with?

On that note, do you have any groups you associate with regularly? Teams,
religious or community organizations, mentorship groups?

Answering these might help to tease out more information which might lead to a
brilliant project! Good Luck!

------
gurushackers
We are the real deal in all degree of hacking. Superb Hackers have proofs with
confirmation from our numerous clients around the world. Our job is done
without any trace. We render the following services at an affordable price.
+University grades changing +Facebook hack +email interception hack +email
accounts hack +Grade Changes hack +Website crashed hack +Word Press Blogs hack
+Retrieval of lost file/documents +Erase criminal records hack +Databases hack
+Sales of Dumps cards of all kinds +Untraceable Ip +Bank accounts hack
+Individual computers hack +Websites hack +Control devices remotely hack
+Burner Numbers hack +Verified Paypal Accounts hack +Any social media account
hack +Android & iPhone Hack +server crashed hack +Text message interception
hack +Twitters hack +Skype hack +Credit cards hacker +We can drop money into
bank accounts. We can also teach you how to do the following with our e-book
and online tutorials * Hack and use Credit Card to shop online * Monitor any
phone and email address * Tap into anybody's call and monitor their
conversation CONTACT: gurushackers@yahoo.com

------
p_ronto
Nothing comes to mind but perhaps you could find inspiration from the
competition section of kaggle
([https://www.kaggle.com/competitions](https://www.kaggle.com/competitions)).
At the moment there are 170 including completed ones.

------
jtfairbank
Talk to a professor- they always have something interesting they'd like to do.
A good way to do something bigger is by taking their existing PhD research and
actually making it into a real tool or demo product.

------
detaro
What kind of scope does the project have? (How long, how many hours per week,
...)

~~~
joeclef
The project life span should be two semesters of 14 weeks each (5 to 6 hours
per week). Thanks

------
sjg007
Implement a machine learning algorithm for a database.

------
knowbody
what field of CS interests you?

~~~
joeclef
I'm mostly interested in Databases and Machine Learning. Thanks

